# Cruze rear trunk spoiler installed - Easy



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

eBay pre-painted spoiler purchased. Fit was good, like minimal gap near the sharp tips of the crescent shape.

Special Tools Needed:
- Extra long Phillips head screw driver $5 
- Brain

Locator tabs installed, sticky side on the spoiler:










Align spoiler perfectly, it should rest on it's own in position, not forcing or bending it:









Painters tape to hold locators to the car, do not let the locators buckle or move out of postion, help the card stock locator material fold around the contours of the deck lid corner:









Remove spoiler, mark hole locations:



















Center punch each hole, don't want our drill bits to go wandering off now do we?:









SHOWING Accessibility of the mounting screws, I have an extended length phillips screwdriver from Harbor Freight, I used painters tape to hold the fastener to the screw driver. REMOVE BRAKE LIGHTS to get the outside screws:



















Done:









Tip: Drill the holes per instructions, I went a size smaller but I was not perfect in drilling the holes, so I completely removed it and drilled them out, this way I could fine adjust the spoiler to near perfection.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks good. Two?'s 1-is there some kind of seal between the spoiler and the trunklid, and 2-how is the color match? I was liteally looking at these right before I saw this post.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you use stainless steel screws? Just don't want rust starting somewhere.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

cyclewild said:


> Looks good. Two?'s 1-is there some kind of seal between the spoiler and the trunklid, and 2-how is the color match? I was liteally looking at these right before I saw this post.


There are 3/4" or 19mm closed-cell foam washers you use at each hole, so a total of 4-foam washers.

Color match seems pretty good with the GAZ white, I don't think I looked at it on a sunny day yet...come on Spring Season, get here!


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

jsusanka said:


> Did you use stainless steel screws? Just don't want rust starting somewhere.


I used whatever screws they provided. I used Fluid Film on the drilled holes, used Silicone grease on the threads of the screws. The inside of the trunk decklid will also be Cavity Waxed, just having some trouble finding a good deal on a can of 3M Cavity Wax.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Been a couple of years I see, but I have a question. I got one on ebay as well and the corners will not lay flat, ever. Did you run into this? No matter how I position the lip, they have a gap. Seller seems to think it's an installer error, but I don't think so.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Been a couple of years I see, but I have a question. I got one on ebay as well and the corners will not lay flat, ever. Did you run into this? No matter how I position the lip, they have a gap. Seller seems to think it's an installer error, but I don't think so.


Before you install, assuming you have a big enough oven, heat it up and while wearing some heavy gloves, tweak it. Otherwise add some more bolts to it. Drill into the underside, and epoxy in the bolts before install.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Before you install, assuming you have a big enough oven, heat it up and while wearing some heavy gloves, tweak it. Otherwise add some more bolts to it. Drill into the underside, and epoxy in the bolts before install.


hmmm adding more bolts is a nice thought, however there isnt any threads in it, not sure how it'd be possible. Like epoxy a nut there? Seems hard. As far as molding it, what temperature would one do that at? Don't want to cook the paint too much.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Drill out for the bolt head, not a nut. As for the temp, what is it made from?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Abs plastic


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

You might be able to use a heat gun or hair dryer to soften it and get it to conform seeing how it's only ABS. Just go slow and don't get too close because you don't want to get it all warped and nasty looking


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> You might be able to use a heat gun or hair dryer to soften it and get it to conform seeing how it's only ABS. Just go slow and don't get too close because you don't want to get it all warped and nasty looking


How hot can paint get though?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> How hot can paint get though?


The paint should be fine as long as you don't get it too hot or try to bend it too much. The other option is to bring it to a body shop and have them get it to fit right


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Wonder if boiling water would work better
?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well ABS softens starting around 175ºF so it might indeed work


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sorry for threadjacking lol, but OP isn't here it doesnt seems like anyway. Heated with heatgun to around 200-250 and wore very thick electriciains glove and shaped it with my hand, worked like a charm! Made a tiny bit of orange peel on one side, may or may not buff out, not a big deal. Only I would know it's there.  TY for the ideas @WillL84 and @Blasirl


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Steelmesh said:


> Special Tools Needed:
> 
> Extra long Phillips head screw driver $5
> Brain


----------

